# London passes and transport



## Judy (Nov 27, 2011)

DH and I will be in London 5 days, of which two are travel days (arriving in Dover by ship early on the first day; leaving at 9:30 AM from Heathrow on the fifth day). We're staying at the Travelodge Tower Bridge in Central London. DH has never been to London and I haven't been there for many years, so we want to see the major sights.

London Pass is having a sale until the end of November on 1 and 3 day passes.  I'm tempted to buy the 3 day pass with travel, but reviews on Tripadvisor are not encouraging.

What do you all think?  Is there a better way to see the major sights of London in three days?  A better value?


----------



## natasha5687 (Nov 27, 2011)

My DH is a britt When we go we usually use public transportation instead of driving. Get an oyster card (it like a bus/tram/train). You should be able to get one at a convenience store. Once you are in the main attraction areas you can pretty much walk most places or catch a bus to get closer.  Check out the London Dungeon, London Eye. Tower Bridge, House of Parliment, and of course Bukingham Palace (all walking distance from each other).  China town is also close and pretty cool.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 28, 2011)

Oyster loaded with a travel card is one way to go. I have never seen the value of the London pass. I always suggest taking the HoHo first to get the lay of the land and then use a Travel Card to go back via tube or bus to see what you want in greater detail.

For the best deal, get a paper travel card at a *rail* station. This allows you to take advantage of many two for one deals. The Oyster is from Transport for London and while handy, doesn't have the 2-4-1 deals. 

Many threads on Trip Advisor about this subject.

Enjoy London, my favorite European city.  

Cheers


----------



## KevJan (Nov 28, 2011)

We bought our London Pass with the Travel Card and don't regret it at all. If you purchase in advance you can receive it at home before your travel and can therefore use the travelcard at the airport when you arrive instead of having to pay.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 29, 2011)

If you use the Search on TUG, you can get some great info. Try here for starters:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149222&highlight=london


I love the 6 day with travel.  (  http://www.londonpass.com/ ) as it gives you an extra day 7 of a travel card. Also, if you have it mailed to you, you can use it for your trip from Heathrow into London (check the fine print for this one).

I saved on some of the attraction cafes, admissions, transport (bus, Light Rail, Overland and Tube without peak/off peak restrictions).

http://www.londonpass.com/


----------



## Judy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the helpful info.  I've worked the numbers over and over, including the 2 for 1 Days Out and senior concessions where I could identify them.  The London Pass at its good-for-one-more-day sale seems to be a better deal if it's realistic to try to do all of the following in 3 days:

Tower of London
Kew Gardens
Kensington Palace
Buckingham Palace - changing of the guard (free)
Thames River Boat Cruise
Westminster Abbey
St. Paul's Cathedral
British Museum  (1/2 day only) (free)
Windsor Castle

Anybody know?

Also, can anyone tell me whether visitors are eligible for senior discounts at London attractions?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Some attractions do have the senior discount.


The British Museum is free (but donations are most welcomed !).
For example:

http://www.visitorsightseeing.co.uk/attractions


Best to check the individual attraction on line to see. When we used our pass, we did go to one or two attractions not on the pass, but were able to get a military/armed forces (U.S.) rate !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good site here for entry prices and free attractions:

http://www.visitlondon.com/attractions/culture/?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=us_ol_sem_0101202


Kensington will be closed "The palace will be closed 4th January 2012 - 25th March 2012 due to the redevelopment." Meanwhile, it has this, IMHO, stupid "Enchanted Palace" theme. As if an elementary school decorated it. Having been to the Palace before, this latest offering is, frankly, awful. Again, MHO here.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Judy said:


> Thank you all for the helpful info.  I've worked the numbers over and over, including the 2 for 1 Days Out and senior concessions where I could identify them.  The London Pass at its good-for-one-more-day sale seems to be a better deal if it's realistic to try to do all of the following in 3 days:
> 
> Tower of London
> Kew Gardens
> ...



Pesonally, I think that's not do-able and would advise against it unless you are marathon runners. Windsor is a day out and Kew can take most of a day with the trip and the actual touring. There is a hop on/off tram thing that may speed things up for you. I took it as I had tired feet (and back).
Try to group your local trips together; Buckingham Palace, Westminster Abbey and St. Paul's. Another group: Thames Boat, Tower of London and possibly a short tour of the British Museum.  The Tower can take most of a day. Try to book a time for the "Ceremony of the Keys"  You need to book by mail, but it's worth it. ttp://www.hrp.org.uk/webcode/content.asp?ID=622


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1060&highlight=ceremony+keys

Kew or Windsor take time to get to, but cannot be done on the same day.
You might be able to do one and get a short visit to one (Kew would be best)of the other attractions that I grouped in, but it's up to your pace and stamina.

Churchill's War Rooms, the Household Calvary, Covent Gardens and the theatre are also good bets. You can fit in a show as well. Try the half price ticket booth at Leister Square.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 29, 2011)

Kew and Windsor are sort of out of the way. I have been to both and prefer Kew but I am sort of an outdoor nut.

If you do the HoHo bus you get the Thames cruise free.

There are some "geezer" discounts but a lot are for EU passport holders only. Never hurts to ask. I did get a HoHo discount in Lisbon and Madrid this trip but nada for London. 

I wouldn't get stressed out seeing everything. Do the drive by on the HoHo, pick the ones you really get excited over (even if Kensington were open I would give it a pass) and go back and do them in depth. That way you have pictures of everything "big" and more knowledge of some of them

I also suggest the Along the Thames pub walk with London Walks. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 29, 2011)

BTW, there is a guy on the Trip Advisor London Forum who actually built a spread sheet to compare the London Pass with the 2-4-1. If I find a link, I will post it but right now, it escapes me. 

A group of locals set up a meeting at a London pub to meet and chat with people from all over the world who are visiting London. It is one evening a month and if you go to the London forum on TA, look for TALF meeting. I have been to a number and have met an RAF NCO (who is a Vancouver Canucks fan) an American lawyer living and working in London, a train freak who travels extensively on the Continent among others. 

Cheers


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> BTW, there is a guy on the Trip Advisor London Forum who actually built a spread sheet to compare the London Pass with the 2-4-1. If I find a link, I will post it but right now, it escapes me.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Is this it?  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1ndFVwOUxpMVl5NHZITHI1NFJyQlBNSHc&hl=en#gid=0
We will be going to London for an extended trip late Feb. so this is great info.  I downloaded the spreadsheet and saved it.


----------



## Judy (Nov 29, 2011)

I checked out the spreadsheet.  It's very helpful.  The 2 for 1 vouchers seem to be the best buy, but many of the places we want to visit are not available there.  And, if I understand correctly, we could only use those vouchers on the days that we travel by rail, not by HoHo.

I reworked our wish list based on what Beaglemom3 and 3Xskier suggested.  I left out Kensington Palace and Windsor Castle.  Does that sound realistic?  If the Tower of London can take most of a day, I'm thinking that the British Museum couldn't be done on the same day and maybe needs to be left out entirely ????

If there are no senior discounts, then the London Pass becomes more attractive.


----------



## Judy (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a plan!  And based on that plan, I have a decision.  That is, unless you tell me that my new plan is unrealistic.  

The decision:  I'm not going to buy the London Pass, even though it's on sale until tomorrow.

The plan:
Day 1:  HoHo Yellow Route including "Changing of the Guard" Walking Tour and Thames River Cruise.  Buckingham Palace, Westminster Abbey and St. Paul's (all stops on the Yellow Route and none offering a 2 for 1 train voucher; 
Day 2: One day Travelcard (zones 1-2?).  Tower of London 2 for 1 and British Museum.  Something at night.
Day 3: One day Travelcard (zones 1-6?): Kew Gardens 2 for 1; something else as time allows.

What do you think?


----------



## radmoo (Nov 29, 2011)

As you will be there in winter, I'd opt out of Kew in favor of the Victoria & Albert.  I'd also include a walk through Harrod's Food Court.  HoHo is nice, Underground/tube very convenient although they are doing tons of work in anticipation of 2012 Olympics.  Lines shut down, especially on week-ends.  Buses give a GREAT view of the city, especially if you opt for "on top"


----------



## scotlass (Nov 29, 2011)

Judy said:


> I have a plan!  And based on that plan, I have a decision.  That is, unless you tell me that my new plan is unrealistic.
> 
> The decision:  I'm not going to buy the London Pass, even though it's on sale until tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Make sure the 'changing of the guard' takes place on your day 1.  If I understand correctly, the ceremony doesn't take place every day in winter.

We will be in London in six weeks....can't wait.


----------



## Judy (Nov 30, 2011)

We'll be in London June 3 - 7, 2012.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 30, 2011)

radmoo said:


> As you will be there in winter, I'd opt out of Kew in favor of the Victoria & Albert.  I'd also include a walk through Harrod's Food Court.  HoHo is nice, Underground/tube very convenient although they are doing tons of work in anticipation of 2012 Olympics.  Lines shut down, especially on week-ends.  Buses give a GREAT view of the city, especially if you opt for "on top"




  Agree ! The V & A is great and walking through Harrod's (and having tea upstairs) is a great thing to do.


----------



## radmoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Judy said:


> We'll be in London June 3 - 7, 2012.



Kew would be a lovely option in June if spending time in the gardens is "your cup of tea."  If however, you'd want to partake in traditional sightseeing, I'd probably opt for a day trip to Windsor or Hampton Court.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes ! Hampton Court would be best. Forgot about my favorite spot.

Suggestion: Leave London early by Tube & bus or Tube and Overland Rail and get out there when it opens.

Good cafes right inside Hampton.

Take the Thames Cruise (right there at Hampton on the River ) back to Richmond and then Tube back.  You will see a great deal cruising from Hampton to Richmond.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 1, 2011)

Be advised the London Walks Changing of the guard duid not get close to Buckingham Palace for the actual change when I took that walk. They actually stop at St James palace and you can see the next group of Guards marching from there to Buckingham. If you want to get up close and personal to Buckingham Palace during the actual change, you need to get there early to get a good spot. A lot of people climb up on the Victoria Monument for a view but when I was there in Oct, it was covered up with scaffolding for renovation. The London Walks does pass by the Palace on the way to St James and they give you a pretty good talk about the palace.

If you don't want to spring for two versions of the travel cards 1-2 and 1-6 for Kew, I used the 1-2 version on my Oyster on the bus. Takes you through Hammersmith to Kew. I assume it will work the same way on a paper travel card but don't know for sure. Not a lot to see but I always prefer the bus to the tube since above ground views are better than the walls of a tunnel. 

Cheers


----------



## tlwmkw (Dec 2, 2011)

I would skip the changing of the gaurd- very crowded and hard to get a good view unless you are there really early.  With a limited time schedule you can make better use of the time elsewhere.

JMHO.  tlwmkw


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 2, 2011)

Judy said:


> And, if I understand correctly, we could only use those vouchers on the days that we travel by rail, not by HoHo.
> .



That may be technically true (or not ) but I have never been asked for the actual train ticket. If you have the paper travel card, that is sufficient. 

Our last trip we had two of the paper versions and never were asked to show it when using coupons at any attraction. 

Cheers


----------

